# Clubface fanning open on takeaway



## BrizoH71 (Apr 20, 2016)

Noticed I was doing this a lot on a recent vid of my swing (no, you're not getting to see it!  )

Been working on my irons over the winter, as I was struggling a bit for launch and pulling the club quite far inside on my takeaway. I'm much more on plane now, but this issue seems to have crept into my swing.

Ball flight has a big high fade, starting on line before drifting right and not quite a slice; which initially I thought was down to me getting my weight ahead of the ball again as I've been guilty of doing this in the past and delivering the clubface open into the ball; so have been working on staying more behind the ball, and feel I'm doing so.

But I saw on the video that on my takeaway I'm now rolling the clubface open on the backswing. So, any drills to help me stop doing this?

Cheers. :thup:


----------



## the_coach (Apr 20, 2016)

would place a wedge handle touching lead heel at an angle so shaft touches trail big toe then with say a 6i address a ball from good posture bu then with trail hand push the 6i up until the butt end is in/at the navel, then keeping it there take as normal grip you can on the shaft

make a takeaway where you feel body and arm move (hands do nothing at all) the handle back still connected to the navel until the hands reach the trail foot - the shaft in the hands at this point should be more or less over and at the same angle as the wedge shaft between the lead heel and trail big toe

bunch of things you should notice straight there is no wrist/hand activity so the angle of the lead wrist at address is still there - the triangle arm shape remains intact - clubhead stays well outside the hands - the connection between the torso and the arms club motion - the clubface stays looking more towards the ball

once you done this a good bunch of times (and seen rolling over/over rotating the hands arms is an issue it's something you going to have to do a whole bunch of times - as boring as it is)
then from the small end position over the shaft on the ground just continue on turning the trail shoulder behind the handle will come off the navel the trail arm start to fold and let the thumbs set upwards so when the lead arm is first parallel to the ground the butt end of the club points directly at the ball/target line - can put a teepeg into the butt end as a visual aid to see it's pointing where it should be)

often times with this rolling over of the arms and hands the club shaft points way back 'inside' if this all gets real bad can easy lead to a bunch of the 'pipes'

[video=youtube;HPeN7jphrU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPeN7jphrU4[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Apr 20, 2016)

[video=youtube;qjX1Xn6ERqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjX1Xn6ERqU[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2016)

Keep your thumbs on top of the grip for the first 3 feet of the swing


----------

